# Muhle Glashutte TerraSport II



## watchguy2007

I have a relatively new Muhle Glashutte TerraSport II which I enjoy wearing but one thing about it drives me crazy. It loses an average of 10 seconds per day and is easily the least accurate of all my mechanical watches. So, forum members, is this unusual based upon your experiences? And if so what are some recommendations. I realize it is easy to say "get over it" because 10 seconds per day is considered to be acceptable but come on. I can't help but feel the bar should be higher for a brand which places such emphasis on their modified movements. And, the kicker is I just picked up the new 36 mm San Martin "Explorer" with the PT5000 movement which is much more accurate -- +4 seconds per day.

Thanks for all of your input and I look forward to interactive with this forum and Watchuseek as a new member.

Watchguy2007


----------



## Hastie73

Mines runs at roughly that as well, but personally I can put up with it. Sorry bud.


----------



## nuhobby

I've had several M-G watches but none of them were as far off as you are reporting. M-G used to report that their target regulation was -0 to +8 seconds/day. I'm assuming you've eliminated some possible things like chronic under-winding. Well, as they say, if it's a pretty new watch then your dealer should be able to help. If you buy them used, like me, then tinkering a bit could help


----------



## ichdien

Sorry to hear about your trouble. I recently purchased an SAR Rescue Timer that I've been wearing daily for a few weeks. I haven't measured it precisely, but so far the watch seems to be dead accurate.


----------



## hgercek

If it consistently loses around 10 seconds everyday, you can do a fine regulation and it will be fine. You can easily do it on your own.


----------



## Camguy

My Seebattallion runs a little fast, maybe 2 sec./day, so that does sound pretty off. I don't know about y'all, but I wouldn't want to try messing with a woodpecker neck regulator.


----------



## OnTheRoad99

I had a MG Terrasport about two years ago and it was one of the most accurate watches I have owned, running less than +1 second per day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie

I have had three before and each of them were in the range of yours but not quite as bad, so I agree, regulation should correct this.


----------



## watchguy2007

Thank you everyone for the replies. I contacted M-G and they put me in touch with Right Time in Denver who does their warranty work. Some regulation will be in order.


----------



## nuhobby

Last year I had a Terrasport I (quite large) which was almost dead perfect to atomic time after it was regulated... but I was in the habit of winding it manually each day.
The last 7-8 months I've been wearing a Panova. Recently I've been tweaking the regulation to work as well as possible " on the wrist" in my daily habits, with automatic-winding only in about 12 hours of daily wear. This week I'm running about + 0.5 sec / day. The little woodpecker adjustment-screw needs very very little turning to make rate changes of 1-2 seconds per day, so it's sensitive!


----------



## alphablue597

Can you tell me which lume is applied on this watch(Superluminova C1, C3, BGW9 or something else)? Can someone post the lume photo? How long does it last? I like everything else on this watch, but these infos can't find anywhere. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Dwilmer23

I would also be interested in a lumed shot. Great look watch though.


----------



## CHJake90

bit late but I hope it helps
sourced as screenshot from


----------

